# Prescia fork for Master X-Light



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

is now a $199 upgrade over the carbon fork at cbike! Wow! Never thought I would see that happen. So glad the NOS Prescia I picked up for my Tecnos was not that much. Makes sense as it takes more labor to braze a fork.


----------



## brians647 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yep, it's an expensive upgrade, but worth it.


----------

